

Birds of a feather flock conjointly: Rhyme as reason in aphorisms (2000) - benbreen
http://www.researchgate.net/publication/12102517_Birds_of_a_feather_flock_conjointly_()_rhyme_as_reason_in_aphorisms

======
chillingeffect
Reminds me of antimetabole(/chiasmus):
[http://grammar.about.com/od/ab/g/antimetabole.htm](http://grammar.about.com/od/ab/g/antimetabole.htm)

That's the phenomenon where people swap around phrases to make them sound more
"complete".

~~~
bitwize
It's amazing how stealthily common that is.

"Never trouble trouble till trouble troubles you." \--Bad Street Brawler

"What a country! In LA everybody is looking for party; in Soviet Russia, party
comes looking for you!" \--Yakov Smirnoff, vaguely echoing an even more famous
Soviet personality:

"You may not be interested in the dialectic, but the dialectic is interested
in you." \--Trotsky

